# Hard to believe - Man lives going through chipper



## boltonranger (Jan 31, 2014)

http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2014/01/30/washington-man-survives-going-through-wood-chipper/

Beyond amazing. 
I can't figure what the mans path was through the machine, can You?
Wouldn't he get pinned against the cutter wheel?
ie. No way out but as chips?

-br


----------



## XSKIER (Jan 31, 2014)

It's amazing more people don't use these locks while occupying the inside of equipment that can ruin your life?


----------



## shootingarts (Jan 31, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> It's amazing more people don't use these locks while occupying the inside of equipment that can ruin your life?




That was my first thought reading the article. No clue how he survived but this was an accident that was easily preventable. Having worked for years in petro-chem plants red tags and red tag protocols were very much a part of my life. Even without a lock, a red tag could be dropped in place and everyone on a job, English speaking or not, should understand red flag protocol and that it is instant dismissal to violate it.

I haven't messed with chippers of that size but I thought most or all were keyed too. I'd have key in pocket before I crawled inside that beast if it was keyed. Easy to Monday morning quarterback but I have pushed crews dealing with similar situations. If all other safety precautions were unavailable, post a "fire watch" or just don't go in the chipper.

I didn't get the full story from one little article so I don't know if the unit was red flagged or other safety precautions taken or not. Definitely one or more people dropped the ball in a big way. Either safety precautions weren't in place or they were ignored. I have seen both happen over the years and it's a toss up as to which it was. "Only take a second" has cost a lot of lives as has people assuming safety tags and such no longer apply without verifying that is so.

Regardless, sounds like it is going to be a long 2014 for the man that did the up close and personal chipper function test. His fault, somebody else's fault, nobody's fault, he will still be the one paying in pain and loss of function. Sounds like more surgeries to come too.

Hu


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 31, 2014)

It sounds like the feed rollers pulled him in but the disk or drum wasn't engaged obviously.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 31, 2014)

He was likely in a trommel or small tub grinder. 
Which the media dutifully reported as a "wood chipper".


----------



## Castenea (Jan 31, 2014)

I saw the article at another site and the conclusion was Chipper = dead at the scene. Debarker set for large logs = injured but surviving.

It is also clear that proper lockout-tagout procedures were not followed.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes it was either a debarker or a bark grinder, not a chipper. Guy crawled in to remove a stuck chunk, someone else didn't know that and turned it on. Article I saw said it was a 'common practice' to do it. I assume them meant crawl in without a lockout. I suspect if it was a 'common practice' OSHA will be getting a bit richer.

Harry K


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 20, 2014)

ugh I watched the whole slow news vid and no picture or description of just what machine he was in. Just the drama but no details. 



http://www.katu.com/news/local/Man-survives-going-through-wood-chipper-242673621.html?tab=video&c=y


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 19, 2014)

I crawled inside my chipper today to free a stuck log.


----------



## richard t (Mar 27, 2014)

He's on a lot of pain medication right now


----------

